

Facebook bans those with funny names - alexk
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/09/25/facebook-bans-funny-names

======
michael_browne
This is so silly, there are A LOT of people with unusual or fake-sounding
names. A funny one I remember from personal experience...I used to work in a
sporting goods store and one day when I was ringing up customers a man handed
me his credit card to pay and the name on the card caught my eye, in raised
gold letters: "MR. WANG DONG." ;p

------
jmilton
Oh goodness, I imagine I might face some confusion and trouble ahead!

-Sir Awesome Podcast Jellybeer Happyduck Bottom III

------
time_management
In other news, Facebook was the luckiest rather than the best duck in the
pond, and it shows in the choices they make.

~~~
michael_browne
Yeah, I still liked using it best pre-apps. It was a fast, legible, efficient,
all-around pleasant to use myspace alternative. Between the endless invites,
long, messy pages, pointless add-ons, and now the poorly received redesign it
does feel like a long time since they've actually made any good changes.

~~~
carterschonwald
what is everyones problem with the redesign anyways?

~~~
michael_browne
That's actually a good question. I haven't been on facebook much in a while
but last night I decided to go and investigate the situation. I was actually
pretty impressed by how things have changed and I think I'll be logging on
more often.

As for the recent redesign, they had to do something to get everyone's profile
organized, readable, and consistent again (while still giving people the
ability to customize things and add apps) and they actually did a really fine
job. It may be a little confusing and disorienting at first when you're
expecting everything to be on a single page, but once you realize your profile
is now made up of several different distinct pages (wall, info, etc.) it makes
perfect sense and works smoothly.

------
josefresco
I'm sorry but I didn't understand any of that.

Can some one translate?

